# Snow Goose Population



## snowhunter23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Does anybody konw if the Snow goose population went up this year, i heard that this fall the numbers were higher than last. But does anybody else know anything

Hopefully alot of Juvies this spring


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Yes there was a bumper hatch of Juvies last summer, more than the year before.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

h2ofwlr said:


> Yes there was a bumper hatch of Juvies last summer, more than the year before.


I keep hearing there are loads of juvies, tons of juvies, great hatch, etc. etc. etc. ..

Are there bird counts available online that the Canadian Wildlife service has reported or what??


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

sweet! the tail end of the migration should be a slaughterfest again!!! bring on the juvies!!!!


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

We really hammered them here in sask last fall. I am sure the numbers were up. We never really hunted white geese but they kept coming in so we started shooting limits and having a lot of fun with the "liberal" bag limit. I actually prefer white geese over canadas now, they seem to drop a little easier and the sheer numbers in the flocks make for some fun wing shooting. Now if I could just get a nice eagle head to mount I will be happy.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

> Now if I could just get a nice eagle head to mount I will be happy


 :huh:


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

That's what we call a blue phased goos with a white head.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

headshot said:


> That's what we call a blue phased goos with a white head.


We also call blues with a pure white head eagle heads .


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Well I guess USSapper is the only one that doesn't understand. I thought that's what everyone called them, life can't be that good if you have nothing better to do then try and pick peoples post's apart. uke:


----------



## collarcatcher (Jan 26, 2006)

Don't know about the central or mississippi flyways, but the juvie crop of greater snows back east is pretty encouraging...flocks we are seeing in VA, DE and PA this winter are at least 25% juveniles- a nice ratio, in my experience...good luck this spring! :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Madison said:


> h2ofwlr said:
> 
> 
> > Yes there was a bumper hatch of Juvies last summer, more than the year before.
> ...


Mid-continent White Goose report is on Page 42.......

http://www.fws.gov/migratorybirds/repor ... 202006.pdf


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

KEN W said:


> [
> Mid-continent White Goose report is on Page 42.......
> 
> http://www.fws.gov/migratorybirds/repor ... 202006.pdf


Thanks Ken!!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I am pumped!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

alright so from the website it says the population is down in the Midcontinent Population of light geese correct? I'm not sure if I read it right while I skimmed it over in class. Did it say down 5%?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

goosebusters said:


> alright so from the website it says the population is down in the Midcontinent Population of light geese correct? I'm not sure if I read it right while I skimmed it over in class. Did it say down 5%?


That's as of winter 2005-2006 before the 2006 spring hatch.....last sentence says fall flight similar or larger than 2005......in other words lots of young.


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

Even if the population was down 5%, I don't think anyone would notice unless it was lacking a Juvie class. 2,221,700 snow geese is a lot of geese and 5% less is still 2,110,615. I am just glad to see that the grwth curve has slowed down or even leveled off in the mid-continent population over the last 10 years.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

well at least this year Ill be shooting some juvies. Last year my baby boy was born in the heat of it and I missed out.

This year Ill be out EVERY day in the basins. :beer:


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Ty said:


> This year Ill be out EVERY day in the basins. :beer:


You mean 4 days a week. :******:


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

so when do the very first snow geese start getting to south dakota :eyeroll:


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

in march


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

just cant wait to get out there and kill'em :sniper:


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Gonna need a little help from the weather to get them there by the first week of march though, there is a shot, they were there last year then.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

i'm praying for the warmup i hope it happens soon :roll:


----------

